# thermo adhesive patch material for embroidered patches?



## dandcd (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello All,
i am looking to find a supplier of thermo adhesive material that we can use to make embroidered patches? does anyone have any suggestions. thansk for your time

Dan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you can get them from EnMart: Enmart Shopping Cart


----------



## CaptainBubba (Feb 28, 2010)

Try Bemis 4220. Madeira sells it.


----------

